# Fracino Cherub - Rattling when turned on - noise question!



## SSV (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello

I bought my Fracino Cherub second hand from another domestic owner who had looked after it very well.

I had it picked up and delivered by a courier and once I set it up everything seemed was working great.

The one thing that still bugs me is that it's super loud! When pulling an espresso I place my hand on the right side of the case and firmly push and it lessens the noise it makes.

I have opened it up and couldn't see any obvious offenders - does anyone have any suggestions for things I should check/tighten?

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

A video with audio might help


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Is the pump in that area?


----------



## SSV (Jul 1, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> A video with audio might help


 Will try and get one filmed for you guys. When. I've tried before, the noise doesn't sound too loud when filmed. Will see what you guys think.



ashcroc said:


> Is the pump in that area?


 Not too sure to be honest, I couldn't really figure much out when I opened it up.


----------



## SSV (Jul 1, 2019)

Sorry I never got the video sorted. I had it serviced by a freelance engineer and he said it was the pump.

Replaced that part and it's now operating smoother and MUCH quieter! So I'm very pleased I got it sorted - even if the service + parts was £215!

It's a 2013 machine so I'm glad I have peace of mind that everything is now up to scratch and should be fine as long as I keep on top of regular maintenance.


----------

